# Maxima Brake Feedback



## robo1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have had an '07 Maxima for about 9 months now. From day one, moderate braking often produces significant vibration/wiggle in the steering wheel and occasionally some light pulsing. Dealer service manager claims that this is "normal" for this "light" a vehicle. I've had rotors cleaned by an independent mechanic, but no change. I have heard from some that this is a frequent problem. Anybody have any experience with this or advice?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Do you have any other dealers in your area? Or call Nissan CS...

It shouldn't do that, IMO...and the Maxima is not a 'light' vehicle, unless he's comparing it to the Titan.


----------



## robo1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Tks! I'll try CS there are other dealers here, but I have not had the best experiences with them...he was comparing to Pathfinder, etc....sounded wrong to me as you point out, the car is not "light".


----------



## klc828790 (May 3, 2008)

*shimmy*

Have you checked your tires? Do a thorough visual check; perhaps one of your tires is damaged.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dude! Your rotors need to be resurfaced!


----------

